# How can I see a paxs rating?



## avega2792 (May 29, 2017)

I've noticed that a lot of people talk about not taking pings for a pax with a low rating, but I can't figure out how to check a paxs rating at any point before/after I pock them up. I just started driving so I'm assuming I have the latest driver app on my phone. Any help?


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Think it only shows for a few seconds when you first get the ping.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

Based on what I've seen on this forum the app behaves differently in different markets, but where I am when a ping comes in I see the type of service requested ( X, Pool, XL etc), the surge (if any) and the rider's rating.


----------



## avega2792 (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for the help, but if what you say is true then it probably doesn't do that in my area. I can see the type of uber requested on the ping, but I don't see the rider's rating. 


SEPA_UberDude said:


> Based on what I've seen on this forum the app behaves differently in different markets, but where I am when a ping comes in I see the type of service requested ( X, Pool, XL etc), the surge (if any) and the rider's rating.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

yea some markets don't show ratings on the acceptance page. I have heard that Chicago is one of those perhaps that feature will roll out to other markets as well if passenger get harassed for not tipping and taking pools in the form of low ratings.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I predict that eventually UBER not show ANYTHING. No distance, rating, address or even direction on a little cheesy map. You wait.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> yea some markets don't show ratings on the acceptance page. I have heard that Chicago is one of those perhaps that feature will roll out to other markets as well if passenger get harassed for not tipping and taking pools in the form of low ratings.


It's true, us Chicago drivers can't see pax ratings. It definitely would have helped dodge some bad rides out there if we were able to see the ratings.


----------



## avega2792 (May 29, 2017)

Eff it, I'm just going to ignore pool requests all together regardless of distance or rider rating. I just started with lyft and I didn't accept a ping yesterday for a shit pool ping that the ******** didn't even show up for. Maybe I coulda gotten a tip with that lyft, or maybe I just really need to say **** the pool!


----------



## Vktinez (Jun 26, 2017)

Uber and Lyft are brand spanking new in my area. I received a message that my acceptance rate was 24 accepted/54 is that I passed on 54, that sound inaccurate. How am I supposed to accept pings while transporting passengers? I accept once a ride ends, but as a novice driver, I am more focused on providing a good passenger experience and not about grabbing more riders and collecting money. 
Should I be concerned? How do I contact Uber, I am fresh out of the box "new" and want to maintain this as a positive experience going forward.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Give them a string of beads


----------

